# Help! Music Playback Skipping whenever I interact with the phone



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, this is a really weird bug. At first I thought it was just the sound cable I was using (it's in bad shape) but now I realize it's happening more consistently. I'm running AOKP Build 5, stock kernel, with the regular Google Play Music app (it affects all apps, but I just used that one for a basic test).The music plays fine, but if I interact with ANYTHING on my phone (opening an app, going back into my song list, etc), the song will skip. When I play music while using my GPS, the music will skip whenever the GPS needs to say something, instead of that gentle transition it's supposed to have. This is a major issue for me. I was wondering if anyone knew of anything that could help.


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a normal thing now. Idk if they are viewing it as a bug or not... But whenever another sound is played, ie screen touch sounds, keyboard sounds, etc, the music will skip instead of just playing over top of each other. Turn off your screen touch sounds and you'll lose the skipping while interacting with your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a normal thing now. Idk if they are viewing it as a bug or not... But whenever another sound is played, ie screen touch sounds, keyboard sounds, etc, the music will skip instead of just playing over top of each other. Turn off your screen touch sounds and you'll lose the skipping while interacting with your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------

